# Co2 Refill not Exchange



## Fabricator

Hi Folks....need some help. Been calling around to a bunch of different places and can't find anyone that fills Co2 tanks. Everyone I call does a tank exchange. I just bought a brand new tank from the US (for a good price) and just want to get it filled. Any places in the GTA (Scarborough or Markham) or Durham Region that you know of that fills your actual Co2 tank. Thanks!


----------



## PPulcher

It's a little farther to go, but Camcarb at Steeles & Weston refills (http://www.camcarb.com/Home.html). I've used them several times.

IIRC, Herbert Williams (a fire extinguisher place) in Scarborough refills. You can give them a call (http://www.herbertwilliams.com/)

HTH


----------



## Fabricator

We have a winner. Herbert Williams will fill a 5lb for $18.00. Not too bad. Thanks alot for your help PPulcher.....Much appreciated!


----------



## KnaveTO

I was once told that the Toronto Fire Department will refill your CO2 canisters as after all they are a Class B/C Fire extinguisher. As for exchange most do this as the canister needs to be inspected as well as refilled


----------



## PPulcher

The tank has a date stamp on it. Once expired, the tank needs to be hydro tested and re certified. This is one advantage to the cylinder swap, as you don't have to pay for the testing to be done!


----------



## Fabricator

I am back...lol. Went to Herbert Williams a few days ago on my day off and they guy told me the Co2 machine was not on and they only turn it on when they have lots of tanks to fill?. Wanted me to come back 3 days later. The problem with Herbert Williams and Camcarb is that they are not open on the weekends. So my new question is does anybody know a place in Durham or the GTA that refills (no trades) Co2 tanks and are open on the weekends or past 5PM during the week? If I had know it would be this hard I would have never ordered the tank from the US....would just have started the tank swap anywhere. Thanks in advance Guys!


----------



## PPulcher

I'm at a loss. Getting purchased cylinders filled seems to be a PITA as the places don't have hours on the weekends as you've noticed. Sorry it didn't work out


----------

